# New Truck for Preservation work...



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

But first I have to fix it. 

2010 F150 XLT with 8600 miles. Someone dropped a cigarette in the drivers seat.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope you are able to get the smell out of it.


Other wise nice find.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I am trying to locate a professional detailer that has had experience with fire damage. Otherwise I'll try to vac and steam clean it myself. It's still salvage title, going now to find a seat and seat belt so it can pass inspection to register i


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Our very own forum friend Fremont might be able to help you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

I can get that smoke out in 1-2 days. Not a problem. Drop me a p.m. and I'll drop by my smoke removal machine while working in ankeny for the next few days. No charge for CT guys/gals. Your electric though 

Steam cleaning I might have to charge machine time but the smell not a problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Put a small ozone machine in it


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't put an ozone machine in it (myself). Cracks plastics (hard to see for a couple months than things start spliting) and hard on electronics (wiring). 

We use a VaporShark with a SOS membrane. Non-toxic and works great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow some hot seat . Hope you got a deal on that on .


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Look around for a totaled one. Pick it up, use to parts you need, sell the driveline and your parts will be paid for. Done this a few times and always have came out ahead......


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome Fremont that sounds great I appreciate it. I found a full set of seats, front and rear for 500. Also found for panel online for 240. Local place had one but didn't match. still need seat belt and headliner.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

2010
Headliner
Ford Truck F150	4DR,GRY/TAN,SUPER CAB	A	19568	$250	Fox Auto Parts USA-MI(Belleville) Request_Quote 1-800-851-3277 EXT 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah I am trying to locate a professional detailer that has had experience with fire damage. Otherwise I'll try to vac and steam clean it myself. It's still salvage title, going now to find a seat and seat belt so it can pass inspection to register i


hope u got a deal on ,should give u alot of service. find interior parts souldn`t be hard to find.:thumbup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Got it for $15.9k. Not a bad deal I don't think for 8600 miles. Maybe put $1000-$1200 in it. Only downside is that it's only 2WD but I don't plan on plowing with it or anything. 

Comparable truck with 35k miles, but is 4x4 is going for $25-26k locally. Original purchase agreement was in glove box from almost exactly two years ago, $33k. 

mtmtnmn, that's not a bad price. I wonder how much it'd cost to ship something like a headliner. I'm going to pull it out today and try taking it to an upholstery shop on Monday and see if they can re-cover it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Swift, I flip vehicles all the time. I also keep a parts truck (from a repo) of the same vintage of what i drive in my backlot. If there's something i don't have o go here. www.car-part.com


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I use that site quite a bit. Unfortunately I'm a city boy and my now 4 vehicles and 3 trailers already has my drive pretty full. In the process of looking for a place with a little more room to grow. :thumbup:



mtmtnman said:


> Swift, I flip vehicles all the time. I also keep a parts truck (from a repo) of the same vintage of what i drive in my backlot. If there's something i don't have o go here. www.car-part.com


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Interior is now stripped down, seats, headliner, door panels out. All parts on order except for headliner and will be here this week. Odor is currently being resolved thanks to a loaner VaporShark from Fremont. Hopefully can get it inspected and on the road next week!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Interior is now stripped down, seats, headliner, door panels out. All parts on order except for headliner and will be here this week. Odor is currently being resolved thanks to a loaner VaporShark from Fremont. Hopefully can get it inspected and on the road next week!



Y'all got truck inspection out there now?????


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

No no. It's currently salvage title, not prior salvage title, so have to have a $30 inspection by local PD for it to be properly registered and road-worthy.



mtmtnman said:


> Y'all got truck inspection out there now?????


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> No no. It's currently salvage title, not prior salvage title, so have to have a $30 inspection by local PD for it to be properly registered and road-worthy.


Ahhh, Gotcha!!!!


----------

